# تحويل مولد كهرباء للعمل بالماء بدل السولار وبنزين - دعوة للمشاركة وابداء الرائ



## مبتدىءلينوكس (6 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

بعد انتشار الوقود البديل واختلاف انواعه 

وانتشار الكثير من طرق التشغيل على صفحات النترنت وخاصة الاجنبية منها وحتى نلحق بركب التقدم 
ونفتح فرصة للشباب للخروج من الفكر التقليدي = احفظ والصق 
الى ملكة الاختراع والابتكار والبحث عن الجديد 
و حيث وجدت ان اغلب الاعضاء المهتمين بتلك المواضوعات لم ينجحوا بالشكل المرضي لهم عن تجاربهم وكل الاهتمام وقف عند دائرة استانلى ماير 
مع العلم بان هناك العديد من طرق استخدام الماء كوقود فيجب الا نقف عند نوع واحد او طريقة واحدة لذالك رائت انه يجب التوعية للطرق الاخرى اللتي غفل عنها الكثير منا
وهى بسيطة الامكانات ويمكن للفنيين تصنيعها فى الورش المحلية

وحتى نوسع دائرة الفهم لطاقة الماء 

فوجدت ان الافضل اكتب هذا الموضوع 
ليشارك كل عضو برائيه لان العمل الجماعى هو الافضل دائما 
واحب ان الفت النظر الى ان الكثير منا لايستعين بفنى او حتى من له خبرة فى هذا المجال 
للوصول الي الاحسن






للتسهيل على الاعضاء 

 سأذكر بعض الطرق على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر 

1= طريقة العالم باول بانتون 
وهى تعتمد على شحن خليط من الماء والهواء فى اتجاه معاكس لغازات العادم 


مما يوءدى الى شحنها وتجهيزها للحرق داخل المحرك

الوقود هنا ماء بمقدار 80% و سولار او بنزين او زيت بمقدار 20% 

او ماء بمقدار 75% و مواد كربوهيدرات مثل السكر والعسل بمقدار 25% 


او ماء 80% و غاز الهيدروجين بمقدار 25% النتج من خلية تحليل كهربي للماء او حتى تفاعل كميائي بنسبة 20% 

وهذه طريقة سهلة التنفيذ لرخص امكاناتها 

ساضع بعض الروابط لمن اراد ان يشاهد افلام لبعض المخترعين الذين حولوا مولدات الكهرباء للعمل على تلك الطريقة 

منها 

Swa-Plasma run on 80% water

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tF8Isi...eature=related
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tF8Isi...eature=related

GEET, Motor de Plasma con Agua 1º (Español)
من اسبانيا
GEET, Motor de Plasma con Agua 1º (Español)

GEET, Motor de Plasma con Agua 1º (Español) 


وفى انتظار ارائكم ومقترحاتكم


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بعض الافلام للتجارب الناجحة لتشغيل المحركات على الماء ومواد اخرى 

هنا ماكينة قص الحشائش وعنوانها Lawnmower in the winter

الرابط
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=kOGA0jsb41M&feature=related


صورة منها




--------------------------------------------------------




محرك 25 حصان يعمل على خليط الماء 25 hp twin engine with GEET reactor


الربط http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=R-NB_vZfqbM&feature=related


صورة منه 





مولد للكهرباء 20 حصان يعمل على وقود الماء 

اسم الفلم 
GEET Powered Welder/20 HP Onan Gen #2

الرابط http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1wwTe2Nbkt8&feature=related

صورة منه 


:14:

مولد كهرباء يعمل على 80% ماء و20% جازولين 

اسم الفلم Swa-Plasma run on 80% water

الرابط
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=tF8IsifMuBs&feature=related

صورة له 









:14::14:


----------



## عضو1 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير أخي الكريم


----------



## جبل ثمر (8 ديسمبر 2008)

وفقك الله 
وشكرا لك على الطرح المفيد


----------



## محمدرحال (2 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جيد ساقوم بتجربته شخصيا

شكرا


----------



## essamyoussry (3 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم وان شاء الله احاول التجربة


----------



## fagrelsabah (9 أكتوبر 2009)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102265.html







*Water for Fuel next week*




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t102265.html


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

مجهود اكثر من رائع شكرا اخي الكريم


----------

